# Gestohlen, Giant Trance 2



## SpongeBob (5. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ein Kumpel von mir wurde sein Bike aus dem Keller gestohlen. Er kommt aus Nürnberg. Vielleicht könnte ihr ja die Augen offen halten.

Bike:

Giant Trance 2, 18"
Farbe: schwarz
Rahmennummer: GF5D3630

Weitere Details könnt ihr ja auf dem Foto sehen. Sollte einer das Bike sehen, bitte bescheid sagen. DANKE

Kontakt:

[email protected]

oder

Direkt meinen Kumpel bescheid sagen: ICQ 177-778-858
Mail: [email protected]


----------



## KamuiMegumi (10. November 2006)

Sorry, aber ich glaub ich muss deinem Kumpel jegliche Hoffnungen rauben... ich hatte auch ein Giant, Mod. 2002 und hatte einmal den Fehler gemacht damit in die Nürnberger Innenstadt zu düsen (wollt ja nur was besorgen) und es dreifach abgeschlossen vor den Müller an der Lorenzkirche zu stellen... 5 Minuten später war es weg. Niemand hat was gesehen (hahaha...gerade da!!!) und trotz 2-facher Codierung und intensiver Suche hab ich dann nach 6 Monaten den typischen Brief der Polizei bekommen das sie's einstellen. Das Bike ist schon lange nimmer in Nürnberg...versuch es in den Ostländern...dort wird es grad in Einzelteile gelegt...jepp...da schmerzt einem das Bikerherz, aber leider gibbet so was. Hoffe dein Kumpel hat es ausreichend versichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

